# A chat with Brandon Bass



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.orlandomagicdaily.com/



> Brandon Bass donned a Magic uniform and addressed the media for the first time on Monday afternoon. My first impressions: he's not that tall but he's very, very big - his shoulders are almost Dwight-like. He comes across as a young guy who genuinely has the best interests of the team in mind, and I think there's little doubt that he'll blend in with the players just fine.
> 
> Here are the highlights from Brandon Bass' media session:
> 
> ...


Good to have a nice team guy like Bass on board. Doesnt really care about minutes, sounds like he really just wanted to be here and wants to win.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> http://www.orlandomagicdaily.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have a nice team guy like Bass on board. Doesnt really care about minutes, sounds like he really just wanted to be here and wants to win.


Yeah, seems ready to work, and excited to be in Orlando. Can't ask for much more from a new player.

Random, but is it just me, or does anyone else just want to fast forward to the 09-10 playoffs?!?!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> http://www.orlandomagicdaily.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have a nice team guy like Bass on board. Doesnt really care about minutes, sounds like he really just wanted to be here and wants to win.


He does care about minutes, that was also one of the reasons he wanted to go somewhere else.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope he will be in the starting lineup on the opening night...


----------

